#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  Why you should use CMS for your website?

## Bhavya

CMS take away the pressure out of handling our website. If we have a website, it more than likely to fit into one of two types, we either have a static website, which means all of our site updates have to be hardcoded by standard web programming methods or we already have CMS system in place and we can create dynamic site updates on our own. Apart from saving our both money and time, financing in a CMS gives uncountable benefits. Here you can find out why you should use a CMS system for your website.

----------

